# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم السيمنز (Siemens) برنامج اسطوانة تجميعية لبعض برامج  السيمنز القديم مرفوقة بالدرايفر

## Fannan1

** * اليكم اخواني اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول اسطوانة تجميعية لبعض برامج هواتف السيمنز القديم 
مرفوقة بالدرايفر الخاص باليو اس بي USB  وهذه صورة من البرنامج * *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك حبيبي

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور اخي.....

----------


## Google

*مشكور اخي...*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيك

----------


## borda

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khaledrepa

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## catcooot

> *مشكور اخي...*

 رائع       جيد     شكرا

----------


## yassine01

machkor akhi karim   
lah yej3alha fi mizane 7assanatek 
inchaa lah

----------


## shereffone

شششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا 
ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

